# What color for new 2012 Dogma 2



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello,
I'm very close to upgrade from my 2009 Prince to the Dogma 2 but can't decide on the color.
Black/Red/White 633 or Black On Black 612? 

The White/Silver Black 613 or White/Red 617 doesn't look bad either!

I really would like to hear your thoughts about the 2012 colors.
Thanks

This is my current ride


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*633, but I'm biased*

I had the team Prince like yours and played it safe by going with the similar color scheme. Hard to go wrong with black, red and white in ease in matching up with other parts. I do like the BoB and White/Red as well - you didn't mention it as a possibility, but the Movistar is growing on me as well. Enjoy the process :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

cycleboyco said:


> I had the team Prince like yours and played it safe by going with the similar color scheme. Hard to go wrong with black, red and white in ease in matching up with other parts. I do like the BoB and White/Red as well - you didn't mention it as a possibility, but the Movistar is growing on me as well. Enjoy the process :thumbsup:


I'm already looking at your bikes picture since last week to help me with the pain of choosing the right color. You have a beautiful looking bike! I probably have to change the.Most Talon handlebar (100mm) to a longer one since I will go from a 55 to 53 size frame. I'm 5.8 (172.8) and have a 33 insem and always thought I could have run my Prince at least two sizes smaller. I even was concidering a 51.5 for a while!
By the way I do like the Movistar as well and also have a set of Bora Ultra two wheels.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

.
.
.
.
<<--- I'd go custom with white/black/yellow...


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

i had the same pain as you. changed my mind 4 times. After all is said and done i chose the giro colour scheme . But the bob as well is amazing. Not a fan of any bike that screams the brand. I love subtle bikes. Just a personal thing.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Also I tried to choose a colour that not everyone would order.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I ordered the Dogma 2 BOB Di2.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good choice


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Everybody's bike is red/black!
Go for the Movistar colors!


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I will order Monday and think it will be the BOB. Not quit sold on the size yet between 51.5 and 53.
Talked to 4 well known Pinarello dealer and three said 51.5 and one 53.
I'm 5.8 and have a 33 inseam and weight is 138lbs. The pic of my Prince is a size 55 and I'm not happy at all anymore.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I usually ride a 54 frame in pin 53


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

My Dogma 2 frame is 50cm and I'm 5'7" with 30 inseam


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

AnthonyL88 said:


> My Dogma 2 frame is 50cm and I'm 5'7" with 30 inseam


How do you like your fit and can you post some pics? I really would like to see it.
Frank


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Order placed and I went with the Black/Red/White (633)


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

633 cde is a classic colour.congrats


----------



## steve_bcn (Nov 29, 2011)

BunnV said:


> Everybody's bike is red/black!
> Go for the Movistar colors!


I agree with him, seems that everybody likes the same color...


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I started to build up the new frame and will continue Thursday with the rest of the components. The stem and handlebar is just a loaner until I know the right stem lenght and get a new Most Talon in white. I also was considering a Deda Stem and handlebar in white.
Having trouble with posting pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

Happy for you Frank!


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Happy for you Frank!


Thanks Buddy!

Hope all is ok,


----------



## lbattis (May 5, 2011)

Frankie13 said:


> Well, I started to build up the new frame and will continue Thursday with the rest of the components. The stem and handlebar is just a loaner until I know the right stem lenght and get a new Most Talon in white. I also was considering a Deda Stem and handlebar in white.
> Having trouble with posting pics.


what are those wheels?


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

They are HED Stinger 6 with Power tap rear and Stinger 4 front (Tubular)


----------

